# New Primetime Rewards Program



## JudyS (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello!  I just read DAE"s most recent email newsletter, and saw the following Q & A: 

_I have a peak week at my resort which I can't use this year and my friend told me you have a program called Primetime Rewards that would be useful for me?

Primetime Rewards is especially designed to give extra value to those of our members that deposit high value weeks into the Dial An Exchange System. Just deposit your 'primetime' week and get your exchange for only $1. 

You'll have to phone us on +1 602 516 7680 and speak to one of our exchange counsellors to see if your week qualifies, but here are some basic things to consider:

It must be a week that is further than 6 months from the time of check in 
It must be a 1 bedroom or better accommodation 
It must be located in either in a highly sought after destination and/or be at a peak time of the year. 
_

I think this is an excellent idea, and I compliment you on starting this program.  I was wondering how long this program has been in effect?  I had not heard of it before.

Also, is the $1 exchange fee offer good for the entire time the deposit is valid?  That is, if I don't do my exchange until, say, almost 3 years from now, will the $1 exchange fee be honored then? And, would you be able to give examples of resorts that you have accepted into the Primetime Program? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ask DAE (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for your inquiry! 

We did indeed launch a benefit called Primetime Rewards. We wanted to see how our members would initially respond to the concept and we have received an incredible reception! Here are more details on the program:

Primetime Rewards is especially designed to give an extra reward to those of our members that deposit high value weeks into the Dial An Exchange System. The member just deposits their  “Primetime” week and gets to exchange against that deposit for only $1! 

Qualifications for a Primetime Reward are based on what inventory we need to better satisfy member requests, inquiries and general member demand rather than any type of resort rating system. There is no color code, no seasonal table, no trading power calculations, just a simple list of qualifying criteria.

It’s simple, if you have a week in high demand by our members, we will give you a great deal for it!

Here are the current qualifications: 

1.The deposit must be received further than 6 months from the time of check in
2.It must be a 1 bedroom or better accommodation
3.It must be located in either: 

Hawaii – All year
California Coastline - Summer
San Francisco – All Year
Las Vegas – All Year
Florida Keys – All Year
Sedona – All Year

These bookings require the member to purchase the DAE Cancellation Protection Option (CPO) purchase ($20). Why? To protect your high value deposit credit should there be a cancellation.  

Remember that deposit credits are used in order, so if a member has multiple deposit credits on account, they need to be used in the order they were received. The deposit credit is good for 3 years, just like a regular deposit. 

We welcome any calls or emails should you have any additional questions about this or any program running here at DAE. 

Make sure you have your email on file with us, or you will miss other great offers and promotions forthcoming. We have received much member feedback over this past year and are moving quickly to implement new programs and products to keep pace with the growing need out there! 

Please note that this is not an online offer. Members will have to call in and speak to one of our exchange counselors to see if their week qualifies. 800-468-1799.

Thanks again for your inquiry!


----------



## JudyS (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks very much for your prompt and helpful response!

So, it sounds like there is no point even calling and asking if one's week qualifies unless the week is in one of the six locations listed (Hawaii, SF, Vegas, Florida Keys, Sedona, plus CA coast in the summer.)  Is that correct?  

It would be nice if there were also some sort of bonus for deposits of other high demand weeks, but I still think this program is an excellent idea.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 13, 2008)

This question was asked OT and the reply by DAE gave a few more locations that qualified for consideration. I don't remember them all but I know Cape Cod summer was listed as I own there myself (but a non qualifying studio).


----------



## bigeyes1 (Mar 13, 2008)

I absolutely love this idea!!!  WTG, DAE!!  

A few questions, if I may.  

How long will this promotion last?  

How far in advance are we allowed to deposit a qualifying week?

Do you think Wyoming in the summer will be added to the list? I don't own a Wyoming week, but I've always thought Wyoming was a hard exchange to obtain.  I would love to see some Wyoming weeks added to DAE's inventory.  

Thanks.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 13, 2008)

*My email had more areas.....*

*Here are the current qualifications: 


1. The deposit must be received further than 6 months from the time of check in 

2. It must be a 1 bedroom or better accommodation 

3. It must be located in either: 


Hawaii, All year
California Coastline, Summer
San Francisco, All Year
Las Vegas, All Year
Florida Keys, All Year
Sedona, All Year
Whistler, All Year
Anaheim, All Year
Cape Code, Summer
New York, New York, All Year 

Be on the lookout, this criteria may change depending on member requests! *

Since it is less then 6 months until the summer weeks - are u looking for 2009?
What is the definition of 'summer' on Cape Cod and SoCal?
II gives an accomodation certificate for Cape Cod weeks 22-35.


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 13, 2008)

Is Primetime rewards and the free bonus weeks for certain deposits limited to the USA? Are there any plans to have similar programmes for those members in Australia and New Zealand


----------



## dkippen (Mar 15, 2008)

I see you have Florida Keys listed, what about Cocoa Beach?


----------



## Ask DAE (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the interest and the questions: 

1. This is a permanent benefit of membership for DAE members. While the reward itself and the criteria for the weeks may change per members demand, we will always offer some reward for specific weeks. 

2. It is important to understand that we are not basing the Primetime Week qualification on any rating system or percieved value, rather we are basing qualification on our members' requests and our desire to fulfill them with specific inventory. 

3. If you are just shy of 6 months, or just outside of a listed season - give us a call. You will get an answer immediately per your dates and location. 

4. This program is only valid in the US for now. 

5. You can deposit the week as early as you want - greater than 6 months from check in date. 

You will see this program grow as we get more feedback from our members! 

Thanks


----------

